# cyst of scrotum



## turnerdc@gmail.com (Jun 8, 2012)

How do I code the removal by excision of a sebaceous cyst of the scrotum?  Any help would appreciated.  Just can't seem to find the right code.


----------



## oakgirl75 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Cyst of Scrotum*

This would be coded from the 11420-11426 area. Hope this helps


----------



## turnerdc@gmail.com (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------

